# Problem z instalacja portage-2.2

## daxxx

instaluje system i chcac wykonac emerge portage po emerge --sync dostaje taki komunikat

```
emerge portage

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/libxcb-1.2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/libxcb-1.4-r1 (masked by: EAPI 2)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-libs/libX11-1.2.2" [ebuild])

```

----------

## soban_

 *daxxx wrote:*   

> instaluje system i chcac wykonac emerge portage po emerge --sync dostaje taki komunikat
> 
> ```
> emerge portage
> 
> ...

 

Probowales odmaskowac ta paczke, o ktorej mowi Gentoo?

----------

## Belliash

matko... trzymajcie mnie... TO SA PRZECIEZ PODSTAWY!!! Jak Wy w ogole instalujecie Gentoo nie wiedzac takich podstawowych rzeczy?

soban_ ... i Ty mnie chociaz nie zalamuj  :Rolling Eyes:  Poraz kolejny dowodzisz tylko temu ze piszesz nie koniecznie wiedzac o czym...

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> matko... trzymajcie mnie... TO SA PRZECIEZ PODSTAWY!!! Jak Wy w ogole instalujecie Gentoo nie wiedzac takich podstawowych rzeczy?

 

Spokojnie, nie kazdy ogarnia odrazu caly podrecznik. Moze jestes @Belliash na tyle omnibusem ze wiesz odrazu wszystko co przeczytasz. Jednak ja przyznaje - mam tendencje do zapominania i uwazam ze kazdemu moze sie zdarzyc.

----------

## daxxx

```
cat  /etc/portage/package.unmask

=x11-libs/libxcb-1.4-r1

```

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   matko... trzymajcie mnie... TO SA PRZECIEZ PODSTAWY!!! Jak Wy w ogole instalujecie Gentoo nie wiedzac takich podstawowych rzeczy? 
> 
> Spokojnie, nie kazdy ogarnia odrazu caly podrecznik. Moze jestes @Belliash na tyle omnibusem ze wiesz odrazu wszystko co przeczytasz. Jednak ja przyznaje - mam tendencje do zapominania i uwazam ze kazdemu moze sie zdarzyc.

 

 *Raku wrote:*   

> IMO chciałeś napisać coś mądrego, ale ci nie wyszło.

 

@daxxx: sluchaj sie go a wyjdziesz jak zablodzki na mydle   :Laughing: 

----------

## daxxx

No to moze ty cos poradz madrego w tym temacie

```

eix libxcb

* x11-libs/libxcb

     Available versions:  1.0 1.1 (~)1.1.90.1 (~)1.4-r1 {debug doc selinux}

     Homepage:            http://xcb.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X C-language Bindings library

```

----------

## Belliash

 *daxxx wrote:*   

> No to moze ty cos poradz madrego w tym temacie
> 
> ```
> 
> eix libxcb
> ...

 

pisze jak byk - co prawda po angielsku ale pisze...

```
The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.
```

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    *Belliash wrote:*   matko... trzymajcie mnie... TO SA PRZECIEZ PODSTAWY!!! Jak Wy w ogole instalujecie Gentoo nie wiedzac takich podstawowych rzeczy? 
> 
> Spokojnie, nie kazdy ogarnia odrazu caly podrecznik. Moze jestes @Belliash na tyle omnibusem ze wiesz odrazu wszystko co przeczytasz. Jednak ja przyznaje - mam tendencje do zapominania i uwazam ze kazdemu moze sie zdarzyc. 
> 
>  *Raku wrote:*   IMO chciałeś napisać coś mądrego, ale ci nie wyszło. 
> ...

 

@Belliash ja Twoich rad tez nie bede komentowac. Wiekszosc postow jak widac dotyczy tego co myslisz, co o kim uwazasz. Za to reprezentuejsz 0 pomocy a masz do powiedzenia na kazdy temat. TO JEST ZAJEBISTE PODEJSCIE NA VETERANA  :Very Happy: 

Komentarz do tego ponizej, kto brudzi forum? To sie nazywa byc hipokryta @Belliash, a co do wnoszenia na forum to wnosisz: wypowiadanie sie w liczbie mnogiej za paru uzytkownikow. To ze @raku to napisal to czujesz ze masz poparcie? Szkoda ze nie widzisz tego co kumple pisza o Tobie na PW  :Wink:  tyle Ci powiem. No wlasnie to skoncz temat. Przed wczoraj nie bylo Cie na forum, byl spokoj. Znowu zaczyna sie burdel bo wrociles? Ty pierwszy sie przypieprzyles, wiec skoncz, a najlepiej wogle nie odzywaj sie - zamiast innych ustawiac. Pragne podkreslic ze @Belliash sam zacza obrazac tutaj.

----------

## daxxx

No wlasnie chce upgrade portage zrobic(jesli dobrze rozumiem) ale chce instalowac to libxct

----------

## Belliash

 *daxxx wrote:*   

> No wlasnie chce upgrade portage zrobic(jesli dobrze rozumiem) ale chce instalowac to libxct

 

emerge --nodeps portage

OSTATNI RAZ K**** PODAJE COS NA TACY!

@soban_ zamilknij, bo niedosc ze tylko sie czepiasz i bruzdzisz na forum, to Twoje posty nic nie wnosza. Kompromitujesz sie, bo wychodzi na to ze sam nawet podstaw nie znasz, takie problemy jak ten powinienes rozwiazywac bez namyslu! szczegolnie ze odpowiedz zostala zawarta w bledzie... Wiec lepiej zamilknij - i nie kompromituj sie juz wiecej ... nie wystarczy Ci ze kilku uzytkownikow forum juz pojechalo po Tobie?

najlepiej idz robic to swoje liveusb - moze sie czegos w koncu nauczysz i przestaniesz pieprzyc glupoty

i nie mowie o Raku... ja Go tylko zacytowalem

i tak jak pisalem - masz cos do mnie to pisz na PW a jak nie to zamilcz

----------

## SlashBeast

Słowem wstępu, I hope you all die. Jak jeden napisze cos w temacie, to drugi zaraz na niego skacze.

Co do problemu.

Problem jest taki ze libxcb ktorego na sile chce zmergowac wymaga nowego portage, paradoks, odmaskowanie go nic nie da bo nie jest zamaskowany ani przez package.keywords ani mask, tylko przez eapi. Zrob tak:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --nodeps portage && emerge portage

 

Zrobi na szybko nowe portage a potem jakies ew. depy dorzuci.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Słowem wstępu, I hope you all die. Jak jeden napisze cos w temacie, to drugi zaraz na niego skacze.
> 
> Co do problemu.
> 
> Problem jest taki ze libxcb ktorego na sile chce zmergowac wymaga nowego portage, paradoks, odmaskowanie go nic nie da bo nie jest zamaskowany ani przez package.keywords ani mask, tylko przez eapi. Zrob tak:
> ...

 

ale to wszystko pisze w manualu, a watek o zmaskowanym EAPI przewijal sie przez forum nie raz... Przyszedl taki i oczekuje diabli wiedza czego - a SOLVED do tematu tez nie dziala...

soban_ natomiast nic sensownego do tematu nie wnosi a tylko buntuje tych idiotow ktorym sie nawet poszukac niczego nie chce - nie oszukujmy sie... Od pewnego czasu na forum sa tylko takie watki - same duplikaty... A mimo to soban_ ktory udaje takiego doswiadczonego uzytkownika nie zna nawet podstaw... I za chwile napisze tutaj kolejnego bezwartosciowego posta, tylko po to by nie zostawic tego bez odzewu...

powiem wprost - lepiej bylo jak go nie bylo...

----------

